# ISO: Spicy garlic potatoes (batata harra)?



## chocococo (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi there,

would anyone have a recipe for this middle eastern, diced potato dish? thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 14, 2006)

You might try looking over some of these recipe sources for one.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 14, 2006)

The recipe you are looking for:

BATATA HARRA
1 kg potatoes diced and deep-fried until browned
3 cloves of garlic crushed
1 tbsp coriander powder
2 tbsps fresh coriander chopped
1/4 tsp chilli powder
1 tsp lemon juice
1 tbsp tomato ketchup
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp mixed spices
1 tbsp oil
Salt, pepper

Heat the oil in a pan, add the garlic and the rest of the ingredients (without the potatoes).  Fry for 1 minute then add the fried potatoes.   Toss together and serve.


----------



## chocococo (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 24, 2008)

boufa06 said:


> The recipe you are looking for:
> 
> BATATA HARRA
> 1 kg potatoes diced and deep-fried until browned
> ...


 

sounds good! thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 24, 2008)

Boufa06 - one question - the 1/4 tsp "mixed spices".  What are the "mixed spices"?


----------

